# Does your uterus feel different?



## x Helen x

Just wondering if anyone else feels different inside? I don't know how to explain it, but it's like I can feel my uterus inside me all the time, whereas before I was pregnant I couldn't. It almost feels like I'm full, but not in my stomach, in my womb. Is this normal?


----------



## notmommyyet

At 4 weeks theres little to no change to your uterus. So no idea what that could be


----------



## fuffyburra

A full feeling in your uterus is an early pregnancy symptom. I never had it, but my friend did. So you're not imagining it lol  Congratulations! x x


----------



## notmommyyet

fuffyburra said:


> A full feeling in your uterus is an early pregnancy symptom. I never had it, but my friend did. So you're not imagining it lol  Congratulations! x x

How is that possible? Maybe Im way off but your uterus is behind your pelvic bone how can that feel full? I mean at 6 weeks or so which is early pregnancy but not JUST 4 weeks.


----------



## mandwrx

x Helen x said:


> Just wondering if anyone else feels different inside? I don't know how to explain it, but it's like I can feel my uterus inside me all the time, whereas before I was pregnant I couldn't. It almost feels like I'm full, but not in my stomach, in my womb. Is this normal?

From maybe 6/7 weeks onward I had this feeling, a full/heavy sensation, just being constantly aware of it there. I assume some growth and increased blood flow responsible as well as I am very in touch with my body and feel the contractions of my uterus throughout pregnancy.


----------



## ellebob

I went to the GP at 3w1d thinking I had a bladder infection because I had that feeling and it just felt wrong somehow. GP couldn't find anything wrong so ended up just telling me to wait and see if I got my period and if not that would explain it :thumbup:


----------



## x Helen x

So it could well be a symptom or it could not... I guess I'll ask the doctor about it when I see her next week. I thought maybe it was normal and everybody felt like that in pregnancy lol I guess maybe not! I can definitely feel something though whatever it is, hopefully not a bladder infection :wacko:


----------



## Witchywoo

I definitely had twinges and feelings down there at 4 weeks. along with the period pains type cramps.
I'm nearly 10 weeks and I've been able to 'feel' my uterus all the way through.


----------



## x Helen x

Witchywoo said:


> I definitely had twinges and feelings down there at 4 weeks. along with the period pains type cramps.
> I'm nearly 10 weeks and I've been able to 'feel' my uterus all the way through.

Thank you, this puts my mind at rest :) 

Where about in Essex are you from? I am in Buckhurst Hill. Congrats on your pregnancy, I can't wait to get to the stage you're at - still feel very nervous about it all at this early stage!


----------



## Crownjewelz

I actually can feel it too. I noticed this my last pregnancy too. Also, when I start to sit down I can feel it the most. It's like a heavy/full feeling just like you said. I get all kinds of twinges and weird feelings in that area all the time.


----------



## Witchywoo

x Helen x said:


> Thank you, this puts my mind at rest :)
> 
> Where about in Essex are you from? I am in Buckhurst Hill. Congrats on your pregnancy, I can't wait to get to the stage you're at - still feel very nervous about it all at this early stage!

I'm in Harlow. It's a long old trek this first trimester! I can't wait until my scan is done, then I can relax a bit! I think the best way is to try and not think about it. Otherwise you drive yourself mad!

My friend is 3 weeks ahead of me and I'm envious of that little bit of progress!


----------



## x Helen x

Witchywoo said:


> x Helen x said:
> 
> 
> Thank you, this puts my mind at rest :)
> 
> Where about in Essex are you from? I am in Buckhurst Hill. Congrats on your pregnancy, I can't wait to get to the stage you're at - still feel very nervous about it all at this early stage!
> 
> I'm in Harlow. It's a long old trek this first trimester! I can't wait until my scan is done, then I can relax a bit! I think the best way is to try and not think about it. Otherwise you drive yourself mad!
> 
> My friend is 3 weeks ahead of me and I'm envious of that little bit of progress!Click to expand...

Oh that's not far from me at all! Are you giving birth at Princess Alexandra? I am hoping to go there, it looks lovely (especially compared to some of the hospitals round here!). Well not long to go for you now until your scan, hope it all goes well! I wish I was a little further along too, it's such a nerve racking time - just want to be able to fast forward to 12 weeks! I think I might go and have a private scan at around 8/9 weeks just to put my mind at rest, but even that seems like ages away!


----------



## Becky81

Witchywoo said:


> x Helen x said:
> 
> 
> Thank you, this puts my mind at rest :)
> 
> Where about in Essex are you from? I am in Buckhurst Hill. Congrats on your pregnancy, I can't wait to get to the stage you're at - still feel very nervous about it all at this early stage!
> 
> I'm in Harlow. It's a long old trek this first trimester! I can't wait until my scan is done, then I can relax a bit! I think the best way is to try and not think about it. Otherwise you drive yourself mad!
> 
> My friend is 3 weeks ahead of me and I'm envious of that little bit of progress!Click to expand...

I'm In Sawbridgeworth :D


----------



## Witchywoo

x Helen x said:


> Oh that's not far from me at all! Are you giving birth at Princess Alexandra? I am hoping to go there, it looks lovely (especially compared to some of the hospitals round here!). Well not long to go for you now until your scan, hope it all goes well! I wish I was a little further along too, it's such a nerve racking time - just want to be able to fast forward to 12 weeks! I think I might go and have a private scan at around 8/9 weeks just to put my mind at rest, but even that seems like ages away!

Thanks. The reviews seem good for the PA. Will see what it's like when I have my scan.
I was thinking about a private scan but I managed to not think about it too much between 6-9 weeks (having christmas and new year helped) and almost forgot I was pregnant.
Now I'm 10 weeks it's all come back. I'm starting to get a bit of a bulge too which cool. Although I just look like I ate too much. :(


----------



## Witchywoo

Becky81 said:


> I'm In Sawbridgeworth :D

*waves* hello!


----------



## Fairyland

I feel mine too at about 5 weeks. The way you describe the feeling like a full bladder is exactly how I experience it. Also, when I move certain ways, especially sitting/ bending down I feel like it's almost in the way...I'm not showing yet or anything, I think it's just things making space for my uterus to grow...if that makes sense... :D


----------



## smile83

Fairyland said:


> I feel mine too at about 5 weeks. The way you describe the feeling like a full bladder is exactly how I experience it. Also, when I move certain ways, especially sitting/ bending down I feel like it's almost in the way...I'm not showing yet or anything, I think it's just things making space for my uterus to grow...if that makes sense... :D

I feel just like this to!


----------



## feeble

I get this but I am right weeks now and sure I feel the odd bit of movement (which is surely ar too early)


----------



## Jennbear

Me too!! Since last week I feel full in my lower tummy area and am sure I can feel my uterus. Not that I know what that's like as this is my first but I definitely feel something! Unless its just because I'm aware of it??


----------



## Jennbear

Witchywoo said:


> Becky81 said:
> 
> 
> I'm In Sawbridgeworth :D
> 
> *waves* hello!Click to expand...

Aw my goddaughter lives in Sawbo!!


----------



## likeaustralia

Fairyland said:


> I feel mine too at about 5 weeks. The way you describe the feeling like a full bladder is exactly how I experience it. Also, when I move certain ways, especially sitting/ bending down I feel like it's almost in the way...I'm not showing yet or anything, I think it's just things making space for my uterus to grow...if that makes sense... :D

Sometimes when I stood up too fast after sitting for a while I would get a feeling like I pulled a muscle down in that area during the first couple of weeks, like things were stretching and moving around. I think it's totally normal.


----------

